# 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert - anyone seen the Copper?



## cswinton (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm looking to get a new 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert and would love to know if anyone here has seen and or has a photo of the Copper/Black/Charcoal painted bike. I've seen the Charcoal/Blue and the White/Red but not the copper. The photos on the Specialized website makes it look quite orange, does that picture accurately reflect the color? 
Can't decide... :mad2:


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I've seen it but don't have a photo. I think it looks better in person than on the website, and it is probably my favorite of the three Expert colorway options.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Wanted to see one before I bought mine but could never find a pic online.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

Related question... 

The Specialized site only lists carbon/red for the Ui2 Expert, no carbon/blue or copper. 

*Issat true?* They're only doing Ui2 on carbon/red? Or are they just lazy about their product images & listings?


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Great looking color.*

The catalog doesn't do it justice. A Dutch friend has recently purchased one. Here are some photos she posted.


----------



## cswinton (Jun 5, 2010)

You're right, the catalog certainly doesn't do it justice - much better looking in that up-close photo. Hmm... Still undecided between the Copper and the Charcoal/Blue - I've seen that and it's sharp - not as flashy as the red, but I love it.

None of the dealers I've been to have the copper - I meant to ask them to look up availability at the different Specialized warehouses but forgot when I was there... I'll have to inquire next time I'm in the shop. It may be that they didn't make many of them and that's why nobody is stocking them.. ?


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

ornoth said:


> Related question...
> 
> The Specialized site only lists carbon/red for the Ui2 Expert, no carbon/blue or copper.
> 
> *Issat true?* They're only doing Ui2 on carbon/red? Or are they just lazy about their product images & listings?



Yep it's true only on carbon/red. That orange looks great.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

this one looks great too, but it's limited (testbike) and i am happy i got one!
it's a sl4 expert.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

FWIW, I've seen the Copper and it strikes me as one of those colors that is cool today, but after a while, it will become kind of 'dated.' That's just me. I feel the same way about cars in that "Pumpkin spice" color. I guess I am more of a traditionalist when it comes to road cycles. But if you like the color, it is VERY well done. I will say that. If you like the color, you will probably LOVE the bike. It is unique if nothing else.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trek5200cs said:


> FWIW, I've seen the Copper and it strikes me as one of those colors that is cool today, but after a while, it will become kind of 'dated.' That's just me. I feel the same way about cars in that "Pumpkin spice" color. I guess I am more of a traditionalist when it comes to road cycles. But if you like the color, it is VERY well done. I will say that. If you like the color, you will probably LOVE the bike. It is unique if nothing else.


Interesting. I have only seen pics, but my impression is someone will either like it or won't. Same goes for the green Tarmac Sport.

In any pics, the Roubaix SL4 Expert always looks orange to me. If you had to pick one, what color would you say it most closely resembles.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

Duke249 said:


> The catalog doesn't do it justice. A Dutch friend has recently purchased one. Here are some photos she posted.


Wow...that color is almost the same as the first bike I ever rode, one of those small-wheel, longhorn handlebar, banana seat kid's bike popular back in 1967.


----------



## black light (Jul 13, 2013)

I would like to buy this bike (specialized roubaix SL4 Expert) copper color in a 56" if anyone knows of one that could be for sale - dealers didn't stock many and they're all gone!


----------

